# Biltong & Chilli Bites



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 17, 2020)

Getting some biltong and chilli bites ready for the mix.

Biltong. Just sprinkle the sea salt lightly on the meat as the biltong mix has salt in it.







I mix the vinegar, worcy and liquid smoke together then add the dry to this.






Make sure all sides of the strips are coated. This will fridge for 2-3 hours before drying.






Chilli bites.
Made just about the same as the biltong.












BBL


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 17, 2020)

Yum!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2020)

Waiting again dang Rick will they be done by 1st March I might be coming through.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Waiting again dang Rick will they be done by 1st March I might be coming through.
> 
> Warren


They should be done around tuesday/wed.

Im going to ATL on monday to see daughter for couple days.


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 17, 2020)

I need 2 more hanging dowels.






Need to find another spot for it but for the 1st run this will work.
Its a giant night light....HA


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 17, 2020)

That's gonna start smelling good pretty quick . Neat idea .


SFLsmkr1 said:


> I need 2 more hanging dowels.


Use the 2 outside dowels as support , then put the ones that hold the meat cross ways . That way it would be easy to adjust the number you need at the time . When its done , just grab the whole row and take it out .


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks very good. i need to get off my lazy bum and make some biltong again.

 Do you have a biltong mix recipe you can share? Where did you buy your chilli bite spices from?


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 17, 2020)

Been waiting for this post to follow your new dryer post! In for the ride. Is biltong a bit more tender than jerky?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2020)

Biltong is more dense than jerky. Normally sliced real thin.

The biltong mix i got when we were in Germany, however both you can get on amazon now from crown national.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks great so far Rick!
Bet it will be good!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks Al


Not yet 24 hours but the biltong and chilli bites are looking good.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2020)

First part of March I will be Florida. Not sure if I will be on the east coast drive Amish to Pinecraft.

Warren


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 18, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> The mix i got when we were in Germany, however both you can get on amazon now from crown national.



Thanks for the information. I ordered 1kg of the biltong spice and will try it out. Maybe I will do a side by side comparison with the biltong spice I make.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 19, 2020)

Chilli bites might be done tonight.












Biltong a couple more days. My wife knows what to do while i am in ATL.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 20, 2020)

Chilli bites are done. Biltong needs more hang time.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2020)

I was in Atlanta a few days. My wife took care of the biltong for me. Its done.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 23, 2020)

Man that looks good.  She did great.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2020)

Yup , really came out good .


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2020)

Looks goood
Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks everyone.

Gotta cut this real thin.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 24, 2020)

Now we know why you got the new curing tub Mrs. is going to take over the closet and do her own.

Warren


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 31, 2020)

I received the ordered biltong spices and had to make a quick decision on what I will use to dry the biltong. A feed bucket at North40 fit the bill, so I decided to use it for now as my biltong dryer. I also bought a nice AC Infinity fan with variable speed, but had to cut a bit into the bucket lid since the fan was a bit bigger than the circle area where it was supposed to fit in. I did not add a light to the bucket. The fan is an AXIAL fan series, Roof fan kit, AC Powered, more than a computer fan.







For the biltong I used eye of round roast from Costco, sliced about 1" thick. I have used a different process before, but this time I added Worcestershire sauce and vinegar with the spices for a marinate, instead of a dry rub of the spices. After about 5 days, this is the result. A mild nice tasting biltong. Spices are definitely not overpowering. The taste is similar to what I was used to in South Africa.


----------

